# *Oggles at noobness...* Bamboo?



## Rikio~Relentless (Jan 4, 2009)

Okay so, so far all i've had to work with has been paint and basically... that sucks... or i do... I'm not sure which one is worse.
SO!! I've been hording my cash this year and have saved up some money to buy an Art tablet.
Any bright ideas? I want something easy that preferably comes with some kind of programme included that can help me pulp out my obnoxious art urges without smashing my forehead mightliy against the keyboard for my never ending simplicity... *breathes* 
wow that was long...
I've had my eye on a WACOM Bamboo One Silver. Is that a good idea?

SAVE MEH!!

xx


----------



## conicer (Jan 4, 2009)

Bamboo One looks usable but the active area is an A6, which is a bit small in my experience.  I recommend that you pick one that supports a larger active area, like Bamboo Fun medium for less tedious wrist strain.  But if that is all you can afford, then, by all means, go for it.  Drawing with a tablet is a world of a difference above a mouse.  ArtRage is also a pretty good program if you manage to get it bundled in.


----------



## RainsongGryphon (Jan 6, 2009)

Basically, any tablet is infinitely better than a mouse.  Size matters about as much as your drawing style.

If you feel best drawing on a standard A4 paper or smaller, get a 4x6.  If you aren't afraid to use the zoom feature on a paint program, you can get away with this easily.

Otherwise, get something bigger.


----------



## Archir (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't buy the silver! If you want it to have a great amount of pen pressure chose the black one. It a bit more expensive but it will pay of! It draws a lot better.
The best programs you can use is Corel painter or Photoshop.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 9, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=995


----------

